# Intermittent Fasting



## DJHoops (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm new to the forum but not new to the fitness, nutrition scene. 

I've got my wedding in July and my stag do in June of this year. I've tried intermittent fasting before but not really eaten healthily whilst doing so. I'm about to do it whilst eating a caveman diet, organic meat, greens, fruit etc. Thinking about having a 3 hour eating window, but want to know about others results, tips and hints etc. 

Cheers


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 3, 2015)

Where do we start....

Okay, first off we know nothing about you, you should give us a bit more insight.

How old are you?
How much do you weight?
Do you train at all?
Do you know you TDEE?

Intermittent fasting is a good tool, but only one in the toolbox. 

You tried IF before but didn't eat "healthy" while doing it. How'd that work out for you?
Eating "healthy" is relative. What do you consider healthy? Hitting your daily caloric goals and macros or something else?
Caveman diet or "insert diet fad here" don't really fly around here as it doesn't really matter.
Organic meat won't help you get to your goals any faster than non-organic meat.
Greens are good.
Fruit is dangerous, lots of simple carbs and sugar hiding in fruit.

Tell us more about yourself and we can better assist you.

-Trozyzzle


----------



## DJHoops (Feb 3, 2015)

Ok, my apologies, my blandness was due to rushing the post on my lunch break. 

I'm 24
6'4"
17st 5lb

In respects of training, I like to get cardio in possibly 3 times a week averaging 4-6 miles. I also like to get to the gym doing resistance training 3-4 times per week. 
Muscular wise, I am reasonably built from my training over the years but never really managed to get rid of that last 5-8% of body fat. Ideally being within the 5-10% body fat, although at the moment I am around 20%. 

Truthfully I don't know a hell of a lot in fitness and 'I do know a guy' but won't even go there. Not too sure on TDEE? If you could enlighten me? 

Cheers


----------



## automatondan (Feb 7, 2015)

Read the stickies in the Dieting/Nutrition forum section. It tells you what your TDEE is as well as your BMR and how to calculate both. This will be essential to reaching your goals.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2015)

DJHoops said:


> Ok, my apologies, my blandness was due to rushing the post on my lunch break.
> 
> I'm 24
> 6'4"
> ...



TDEE is your total daily energy expenditure. It is a formula based on your BMR (calories needed for life functions like heart beat, digestion, body heat) and your activity level. Your TDEE is your maintenance calories. From there subtract 500 and that gets you 1lb per week of fat loss.  Calculating TDEE isn't always perfect. So while you may have that number and subtract 500 you might find weight loss isn't as fast as you expect. So cut more.

As far as I.F. I'm not really sure. I tried it. Hated it. I won't do diets that restrict me from going out to eat with my family and such.  There is just no need for it. You can eat 3, 6 or 25 times per day. Limiting eating to a 3 hour windows is just dumb IMO. 

If you want to get long term control of your weight/physique then it's time to buckle down and start understanding concepts like calories in/out what your TDEE is etc.  It's tough and will take time. But in a year or two you'll be glad you took that time as it will give you great control over how you look and how quickly you reach your future goals.


----------

